# My compositions



## Glaliraha

Here are some of my compositions:

*Carbon Monoxide* (2009)

*String Quartet No. 1 in Phrygian Mode* (2009)

A fragment from *Piano Suite in D# Minor* (2009)

An *Untitled Bolero-inspired Piece for Orchestra* (2009)

A variation of the *Untitled Bolero-inspired Piece for Orchestra* (2009)
*
The Drumless Jazz Band* (2010)

*Piano Suite #2 - I* (2010)

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Aramis

It would be nice if you could write about style that you think your music belongs to. You see, sometimes you hear something and you think it's crap, but then someone informs you that it's composed in particular style and it has to be this way, if it would be composed the same way but in other style (purely in theory) it would be crap, but since it is composed in diffrent style it is not a crap but very solid work. 

Like:

- It's a crap, so repetative and far too simple
- It's not crap you stupid, uneducated jerk, it's minimalism!
- Och, sorry!

So it would be very helpful.


----------



## Glaliraha

Ok. Description time. 
*
Carbon Monoxide* is a Minimalist piece for piano, where the notes and rhythms are determined by a strict mathematical process.

*String Quartet No. 1 in Phrygian Mode* is a Minimalist piece for string quartet, where the sequences of patterns of notes are swapped around between parts, cycling around each other.

*Piano Suite in D# Minor* is a series of black metal- and death metal-inspired pieces, conceived as the soundtrack to an imaginary film (for which I am currently writing the screenplay).

The *Untitled Bolero-inspired Piece for Orchestra* (and its variation) is two Minimalistic Canons for string orchestra.

*The Drumless Jazz Band* is a comedic Minimalist song for trumpet, electric guitar, electric bass, solo alto and piano. The lyrics are, "The drumless jazz band doesn't know where to go. It's a shame; the band is normally really, really, really, really good."

The first piece from _*Piano Suite #2*_ is a quasi-Minimalistic piece for piano. The mode I used consisted solely of C, C#, D, D#, E, F, F# and G (not counting the white-key glissando near the end).


----------



## MJTTOMB

Not to sound elitist, but a minimalist piece played with midi instruments has about as much nuance as a Monet painting re-drawn in microsoft paint.


----------



## teknoaxe

MJTTOMB said:


> Not to sound elitist, but a minimalist piece played with midi instruments has about as much nuance as a Monet painting re-drawn in microsoft paint.


It depends on how you do things. For me, the biggest weakness of Midi composition is the exact opposite. Trying to get fast notes to sound like fast notes of an orchestra. It just doesn't work sometimes.


----------



## teknoaxe

MJTTOMB said:


> Not to sound elitist, but a minimalist piece played with midi instruments has about as much nuance as a Monet painting re-drawn in microsoft paint.


And actually, I do want to clarify what I said above. It's a little tedious, but you can get quite a bit of nuance from .midi composition. You just have to be able to change your dynamics and your tempos the way you want them to change.


----------



## hlolli

there's one thing that makes Philip Glass minimalism good, that is his chromatic harmonies and sometimes weak progressions. I own his piano works book and I never see leap of fifth in progressions. What I recommend for you is to "master" tonal western music before doing simple. If the music ought to be simple, that small simplicity must be deeply complex and well thought. I love minimalism no doubt about it, one example of good minimalism


----------



## samsibar

Sorry man, I didn't like it. All of those. I can't give you any tips. I don't even think you can improve these pieces.

I don't want to sound harsh, but that's my honest opinion - in case you wanted that

Take it easy!

PS: notice that english is'nt my native language - so forgive me if that was too aggressive.


----------



## Glaliraha

Here's a new composition. It's a bit different to the others.

*String Quartet in Rondo Form*


----------



## Earthling

For now, just a rather quick comment on the first one, *Carbon Monoxide*. You really have to use your imagination with midi files, so many nuances can go missing. I rather like the jauntiness of the piece, but I have at least two things you might want to consider: (1) Some occasional shifts in register (higher or lower-- there is one brief moment where it is in the upper register which is nice) and also (2) changes in dynamics. This would add an extra dramatic flavour to the music. As it is, it stays for the most part stuck in the middle register with (what appears to be) the same dynamic level throughout.

I hope to make more comments on the other piece, but I'm short on time (and sleep) at the moment...


----------



## Earthling

Glaliraha said:


> *String Quartet No. 1 in Phrygian Mode* (2009)


You've got the different series of notes going from one instrument to the other-- what would it be like if some passages were in unison (on only one of the patterns)? Also, what about having places where the texture thins to only one or two voices in places? Its hard to hear dynamic changes due to the midi medium, but some well placed changes in dynamics would help as well. I think putting those elements in this string quartet would help shape a more interesting and dramatic arc.

This and the Carbon Monoxide piece sound really interesting, but I feel like some degree of variety in the overall texture would be a improvement, since ultimately the texture is the only real focus here, being a minimalist sort of piece.

Also: are these pieces complete? The first two links, the music eventually just stops without warning after a few minutes.


----------



## Earthling

Glaliraha said:


> Ok. Description time.
> The first piece from _*Piano Suite #2*_ is a quasi-Minimalistic piece for piano. The mode I used consisted solely of C, C#, D, D#, E, F, F# and G (not counting the white-key glissando near the end).


LOL I like how this one is coming along... sounds like Mozart thrown in a blender (that's not an insult!). Love the tone cluster near the end.


----------



## samsibar

Glaliraha said:


> Here's a new composition. It's a bit different to the others.
> 
> *String Quartet in Rondo Form*


This is much better


----------



## Glaliraha

*Carbon Monoxide* and *String Quartet No. 1 in Phrygian Mode* were both products of my first days of composing, when I was unable to listen to anything other than Philip Glass (whose music got me interested in composition to begin with), and so they were very Minimalist and without variation. I stand by them as artworks, but they are definitely lacking.

The piece from *Piano Suite #2* I wrote just a couple of months ago. It was an assignment for university, and we were required to write in an unusual mode. I deliberately chose the mode I did to provide an interesting sound, being as it consists of all notes between C and G, but none between G and C. I made it playful and humorous, as that's what the mode most easily suggests.

_*String Quartet in Rondo Form*_ was also a university assignment, and is much more fleshed out and "legitimate" than the other pieces. It could almost be a movement from a romantic string quartet. I experimented a fair bit in it, as well.

Here's a new piece, which may sound surprising given the sound of the other pieces I've uploaded: *Life's Lullaby*.


----------



## David58117

Glaliraha - have you thought about upgrading to something besides general midi? That sound is so old, midi has come a long way in the past 5 years or so. For $400usd or under you can get highquality samples from well known orchestras, your compositions will sound much better and not leave as much to the imagination.


----------



## Glaliraha

I didn't even know you could upgrade midi. I just thought some computers produced better midi sounds than others a random.

What did you think of the piece(s)?


----------



## 151

There are plenty of GM-controller instruments, both software and hardware. The problem for me with classical composition, this is just a general point, is that is is often devoid from the actuality of recording and performance.

The compositions are alright but it just doesn't sound good and doesn't reflect what the music should be like in its essence.


----------



## Glaliraha

Here's a new piece.

It's very dissonant, and in the right frame of mind, very scary. I wrote it when I was stoned, so keep that in mind. 

I liken the experience to wandering through a foreign, hostile city at night, or a forest with the sensation of being watched.

Angry Bassoon


----------

